
Chippewa OS: Volume 1 (1966) [pdf] - brudgers
http://bitsavers.org/pdf/cdc/cyber/cyber_70/chippewa/Chippewa_PrelimOS_Doc_May66.pdf
======
jcr
If you're curious about the CDC 6000 series, and have that usual itch...

Desktop CYBER emulator

[http://members.iinet.net.au/~tom-hunter/](http://members.iinet.net.au/~tom-
hunter/)

[http://www.cray-cyber.org/systems/dtcyber.php](http://www.cray-
cyber.org/systems/dtcyber.php)

[http://60bits.net/](http://60bits.net/)

